# [SOLVED] udev-126" is blocking sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1

## Xywa

Witam

Podczas rutynowgo emerge -uDB system wyskoczyło mi:

```
[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-126 (">=sys-fs/udev-126" is blocking sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1)
```

Co zostawić, a co wyrzucić?Last edited by Xywa on Mon Jul 13, 2009 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

echo "sys-fs/cryptsetup ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

lub ~x86, zalezy.

----------

## gexcite

Tak przy okazji. Ja zawsze daję bez ~x86 i działa.

Ma to jakiś negatywnych wpływ na portage?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> echo "sys-fs/cryptsetup ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> lub ~x86, zalezy.

 

Zrobiłem to co napisałeś, dalej bez rezultatu. widocznie któryś z nich trzeba wyrzucuć.

```
[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-126 (">=sys-fs/udev-126" is blocking sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-141', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-117 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'nomerge')

    virtual/dev-manager required by system

    sys-fs/udev required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

```

----------

## Xywa

OK.

Znalazłem odpowiedź na holenderskim forum.

Trzeba najpier ręcznie updetować sys-fs/cryptsetup potem sys-fs/udev i będzie OK.

SOLVED

----------

